# 522 & 322 Remote Control Info and Pics



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is some information I have received about the remotes for the 522 and 322 systems. 

First let's take a look at the remotes...

Here is the 322 Remote (The 322 is the Dual Tuner NON PVR receiver from Echostar)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

And here is the 522 Remote


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Now the remotes themselves have some interesting features, which have not been seen in any other Dish Network Remote Before...

The New Remotes will have a RECOVER Button, When activated this Feature will toggle through all channels on the tuner / video input on a TV or VCR..

This is for times when customers tunes off ch3/4 or a video input and cannot find the DISH Signal.

Example: 
1. Press and Hold RECOVER till all the Remote Lights lite up.
2. Wait for Remote Lights to Blink 3 times.
3. Press Recover slowly to cycle through the TV tuner/ video inputs, when you see the DISH System Information Screen you know your watching DISH.
4. Press Select, the Remote Lights will Blink 2 times.
5. Your Finished

You can also program the REMOTE to a FIXED Channel Mode:
1. Press and Hold TV Button will all Remote Lights lite up
2. Press the * button and choose the 2-3 digit channel (02 - 125) number that the TV is tuned to receive DISH.
3. Press the # button, the Remote Lights will Blink 3 times.
4. Your Finished.
** To remove, Enter Channel 00 (This comes in handy when using the UHF Modulated output) 


The New Remotes can be programmed for LIMITED MODE, this mode will De-Activate the TV Channel Up/Down Buttons.. this mode will De-Activate the VCR Channel Up/Down Buttons..

This is done by adding a 1 to the Three digit code when 
programming the remote..

For Example:
For a Sony TV, You use the code is 123, but to activate the remote in Limited Mode, use code 1231

Also I have learned that on the 322/522 will not have problems if only 1 tuner has a satellite feed.

Looks like these units will be very interesting. 

A big THANK YOU to those those who provided me with this information.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Recover? Seems like a waste of a button.... :scratch:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It sounds like these new features are made for those that have a hard time operating the remotes in which may be similar to simple remote functionality when turned on.

_Edited By Scott_


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott: A big * THANK YOU * for posting this info on the remotes!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Looks like the 322 is getting Search. Have they said how much of the guide its expanded memory will hold?

James_F, my head scratcher is the Sys Info button.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Scott,

Thanks for the information.

I really question the need for a "recover" button. Who is DISH planning on marketing their systems to, the "dumb and dumber" croud?

Jacob S,

I REALLY think that your "older people" remark is WAY OFF. I am one of those "older people" and I have NO problem with ANY of this tech stuff. It is the person his or her self, NOT the person's age.
_Note - Removed Jacobs uncalled for Old People Remark_


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have remove Jacobs uncalled for remark about old people and removed a few threads flaming him.

My wife has a hard time using a remote and she is by no means old. :lol:

Let's bring this back on topic please.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

What Dish really needs is to have the ability to turn off and on the TV without having to push the TV button first. They need a power off TV button.

It is very annoying to push power and have the reciever turn off. Then when you turn on the TV you do not depress the SAT button all the way and go to change channels and end up changing them on the TV.

Just like the volume control working on the TV by default, the power button should work the TV by default (well a different button).

For example the 6000s I have do not have RF output, so changing the channel changes the TV over to tuner. I think have to cycle back to input #3 for sattellite.

It is hard to tell on these remote picture, but maybe one of the 2 power buttons always works on the TV.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sorry if I had upset anyone by what I said, I did not mean to and that was not my intentions. I think the reason I had mentioned that in the first place is because when they first showed the simple remote on the Charlie Chat they had mentioned something about that, either that or I read some comments on the net where some retailers had said and posted a remark remembering what was said. I was not meaning that all older people had problems and should have worded it differently and should have not referred to them in general. Again I apologize, I did not intend for it to be said the way some had thought.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Mike123abc said:


> What Dish really needs is to have the ability to turn off and on the TV without having to push the TV button first. They need a power off TV button.


All of my 301 remotes turn off their respective TVs by pressing "Aux".


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Mike123abc said:


> What Dish really needs is to have the ability to turn off and on the TV without having to push the TV button first. They need a power off TV button.


The Dishplayer remote has a separate power button for the receiver and TV.

I'm leaning in favor of a 'recover' button as my wife is always grousing about how difficult it is to figure out how to get the sat rcvr/vcr/dvd/tv combo to "just let her watch TV".


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder how much more the IR remotes will cost than the current ones for those that would want these new ones instead.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

Mike123abc said:


> What Dish really needs is to have the ability to turn off and on the TV without having to push the TV button first. They need a power off TV button.


Ummm. That's what the red "TV" button is on the 508 and 721 remotes (Platinum remotes). I see the 522 remote has the same button, and it looks like the 322 remote has a similar one (side by side instead of upper/lower).

joe


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

FlyingDiver said:


> Ummm. That's what the red "TV" button is on the 508 and 721 remotes (Platinum remotes). I see the 522 remote has the same button, and it looks like the 322 remote has a similar one (side by side instead of upper/lower).
> 
> joe


Well I need them for my 6000 units. Glad to see they finally fixed on the newer remotes.


----------



## abospaum (Jul 11, 2002)

The 6000 is discontinued. I'm sure that the new HD receivers will have the TV power buttons. Although I don't think that I'll use the sat remote on my big screen and home theater. The remotes don't have all of the functions that I need so I tend to use 2 remotes. One is strictly for Dish and the other for everything else. I supposed I could buy a new remote to control my Dish receiver as well.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Any word yet when 522 & 322 will be made available to the masses and at what price?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I was in Radio Shack yesterday, and saw something that might lend credence to the 522 - 

You know when you look for UHF stereo modulators, you usually pay about $200 -$250 per channel ? Well, at RS yesterday, I saw displayed a channel 3/channel 4 STEREO modulator, with S-Video as well as composite video inputs. And it was only $50 (maybe less) !


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

scooper said:


> I was in Radio Shack yesterday, and saw something that might lend credence to the 522 -
> 
> You know when you look for UHF stereo modulators, you usually pay about $200 -$250 per channel ? Well, at RS yesterday, I saw displayed a channel 3/channel 4 STEREO modulator, with S-Video as well as composite video inputs. And it was only $50 (maybe less) !


Wow, that would be a good way to get a stereo signal to a remote TV.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Look at www.Radioshack.com, part number 15-2525 and see what you think...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It could be because of the increased demand for DVD players which do not come with a RF output.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

scooper said:


> I was in Radio Shack yesterday, and saw something that might lend credence to the 522 -
> 
> You know when you look for UHF stereo modulators, you usually pay about $200 -$250 per channel ? Well, at RS yesterday, I saw displayed a channel 3/channel 4 STEREO modulator, with S-Video as well as composite video inputs. And it was only $50 (maybe less) !


Walmart offers an RCA branded 3/4 modulator (heck, there may be TVs now that don't do UHF) that features S-video (or composite) and stereo sound for $19.95. They are promoted as DVD adapters.

Those who insist that it costs hundreds of dollars to incorporate stereo TV sound modulation simply haven't got a clue. If they can retail a Hi-Fi VHS VCR for under $60, you know that the modulators can't cost that much. This is not to say that you can't get something better by spending more money, but the baseline has been established at under $30 retail.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

harsh - have you ACTUALLY listened to the RF audio on a STEREO VCR ?

I'll bet you $10 right here and now that it is NOT in sTEREO.

Also that Walmart 3/4 modulatir is also only in Mono.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That hi-fi VCR has an MTS DEmodulator but no modulator. I don't know if there's any technical reason for modulators to cost more -- maybe we're seeing that the reason no longer holds water? -- but a lot of things are priced that way. Receiver: cheap, transmitter: expensive. Acrobat Reader: free, Adobe Acrobat: expensive.


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

The recover feature is a good idea! A majority of my customers can operate their equipment without problems, but there is a small group of people who do not have a clue on how to operate their system.

Heres an example, I have a older customer who has had Dish for about 3 years. I did a service call for him yesterday to re-align his Dish and after talking to him, he never learned how to use the guide, nor does he care to learn how to use it! He has a big channel list taped to his wall and all he understands is channel up, channel down and how to key in the channel manually. I really like this guy, and he never has had any problems except for the alignment issue which I corrected yesterday.

But the small majority of customers who can't operate their equipment, give the retailers and tech support people hell when they push a wrong button. Try spending 30 minutes with one of these customers on the phone explaining to them how to get their Tv back on channel 3 and you'll know what I mean! Usually its easier to do a service call, then try to explain to them how to push a simple button on their remote control.

But I don't really mind the service call, or trying to explain it to them on the phone. The thing about it is that these people truely believe their is something is wrong with their satellite and end up cancelling their service because of it. Little do they realize that they just don't know how to operate it and simply pushed a wrong button.

The EZ remote has been a lifesaver for the retailers. Everytime we go out on one of these service calls and find out the customer didn't put their Tv on channel 3, we exchange all their remote controls for the EZ Remote and that ends the problem once and for all


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

That is the exact issue I have to deal with at times. Most of the time I have no issues. I do not mind helping customers but when they do not want to listen to my advice trying to tell me that my system is junk and that I need to fix it rather than tell them how to resolve the problem, and get an attitude at me and threatening me, that is the wrong way to go about it. Those that listen to me and do not give me problems always has their problem fixed. I have even helped people get their satellite signal tuned in on the phone rather than having to go out and charge for a service call to save them money. Sometimes if I am going by the area or they live real close I throw 'em a bone and do not charge anything or very little depending on what it involves and the way I get treated.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Why don't the installers use the rca cables or s-video cables to their vcrs and or tvs instead of rf cable? They are better connections anyway and you can have everything in your vcr tuner and just flip through your local channels and use the video channel or line 1 for your satellite . 

I have all my tvs hooked up like this except my 721 in which I have my vcr with cable tv hooked into my aux inputs on the 721. This way I can get pcm sound on my cable local channels. I hooked up both of my parents tvs and vcrs like this and they have no problem with flipping through the vcr tuner. They used to have Directv but I got them to switch to Dish and the better connections, and they cant remark enough how much better the picture is now.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have hooked up some customers this way to make things much simpler for them. An approach I take over this one is to connect the RCA cables to the tv itself if it has this on the back (red, white - audio/yellow - video) so that way if the VCR does not tune in the local channels because of a weaker signal (even though it amplifies it) due to it causing the weaker signals to get a blue screen.


----------

